# Config for 50K



## masterkd (Jul 29, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:*Coding, Gaming, Watching movies, whole night downloading*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:*Yes*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:*50K*

4. Planning to overclock?
A:*Not now, but definitely in future*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:*Windows 7, Linux*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:*500 GB/ 1 TB. Sata III if possible*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:*I have a monitor right now (19", 1440x900)..will buy a 24" full HD monitor and a graphics card within December.*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:*6.5*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:*By me*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:*ASAP*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:*Want to stick to this new system for 3-4 years*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:*Speakers, Optical Drive, Monitor, Graphics Card*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:*Kolkata, Yes if I don't have to go for Form 50*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is my suggestion:-

*Core i7 2600K @ 15.9K
Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 @ 3.8K
MSI Z68-GD65 @ 11K
Gskill F3-16000CL9D 2 X 4 GB 1600 MHz CL9 @ 4.8K
Seagate 7200.12  1 TB SATA @ 2.7K
CM 690 II Advanced @ 4.9K
Corsair TX 850 V2 @ 6.8K*

Total 49.9K. I think this config will serve you well in long run. Also added a high end PSU so that adding new components down the line can be handled. Cooler is given for overclocking, when you will ready for it. You can omit it  for now.


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2011)

1+....but instead of 850v2 get Glacialtech 950AA, which is modular with 80Plus at same price..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ Yes but comes with only 2 years of warranty. Psu is rock solid, no doubt but the warranty might detract many buyers.

850-v2 seems to be the safest bet considering it as a seasonic build with japanese caps, 80+ bronze , and a whooping 5 years warranty. The glacialtech too has all these but lacks severely in warranty.


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2011)

*@Vicky:* The more the warranty with these Good PSU's the more the headache to the user. Specially with dust & maintenance. Just another way of looking at the PSU warranty.

But 850v2 is non modular & glacialtech is modular, which will be clean & tidy while rigging up the config.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Cilus
but i need ups, keyboard, mouse, mouse pad within this budget. So i guess i need to settle with i5 2500k and buy a cooler later.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2011)

Even my pick is the Glacialtech 950AA as it is even better than the TX 950. But it comes with only 2 Yrs of warranty and not locally available in Kolkata.

Corsair TX 850V2 has 5 yrs of warranty and Corsair has very good service in Kolkata. So recommended it.

masterkd, then here is the modified config for you:-

*Core i5 2500K @ 11K
MSI Z68-GD55-B3 @ 8.7K (Support both SLI & Crossfire)
Gskill F3-16000CL9D 2 X 4 GB 1600 MHz CL9 @ 4.8K
Seagate 7200.12 1 TB SATA @ 2.7K
CM 690 II Advanced @ 4.9K
Corsair TX 850 V2 @ 6.8K
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2.1K
Razer Goliathus Fragged Mouse Pad Small @ 0.5K
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 4.3K*

Total 45.8K. Now I guess you can accomodate cooler too or go for Core i7 2600K.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 29, 2011)

Gskill ripjaws x 8GB cl9 1600mhz 1.5v price is rs4170@all at md computers.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 30, 2011)

Confusion over cabinet..912 or 690 II!!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 30, 2011)

^^* Get nzxt tempest evo @ 5.7k*

*i56.tinypic.com/nmlojk.jpg


*i52.tinypic.com/2qxm2o0.png


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes NZXT tempest looks uber cool but its not available in Kolkata.Also for buying online you have fill Form 50 which is very hassle-taking  task.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 30, 2011)

yes, NZXT tempest evo is a really good cabinet..but I can't take the burden of form 50..I am not going to get enough time for that..I need to get locally available cabinets..so which one among HAF 912 and 690 II

@Tenida, chandni te Razer cyclosa bundle pabo to? besir bhag lok to Razer er naam e soneni..ami generally Vedant ar E. Logica theke kini..MD theke kokhono kinini..MD kamon..ar ota kothay?

I am planning to buy it today evening

*Finalized Setup*

Core i5 2500K @ 11K
MSI Z68-GD55-B3 @ 8.7K
Gskill F3-16000CL9D 2 X 4 GB 1600 MHz CL9 @ 4.8K
Seagate 7200.12 1 TB SATA @ 2.7K
Corsair TX 850 V2 @ 6.8K
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2.1K
Razer Goliathus Fragged Mouse Pad Small @ 0.5K
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 4.3K


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes you will get razar cyclosa in md computers.Yes they are very good, they provides good after-sales service than any shop in chadni.MD is situated near eastern logica.
price rectification
i5 2500k-rs 11400
gskill ripjaws x cl9 1600mhz 1.5v- rs 4170 all


----------



## vickybat (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ I think MD computers is planning to stock NZXT cabinets. Cilus told me once. I even got a message from them.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

^^yes.1 Guardian cabinet recently sold from them.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, if i get that nzxt then i'll get that else which one among 912 or 690 II


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

^^Cm 690II Advanced is better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 30, 2011)

both haf 912 advanced and 690 II advanced are good. 
haf features removable hdd cage for large gpus and includes two 200mm fans and two front usb 3.0 ports while 690 features removable hdd cage for bottom radiator mount and supports upto 10 fans. 

you can also try -
Lian Li Lancool K58W @ 4.2k. very vfm case.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 30, 2011)

One update from MSI Kolkata, the GD55 mobo is priced little over 9K. Bargain a little to decrease the price.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 31, 2011)

Bought the rig last evening..Thank you guys for helping me out!!

*The config*

*Prices are exclusive tax

Core i5 2500K @ 9.9K
Asus P8Z68 V PRO @ 12.9K
Gskill F3-12800CL9D 8GBXL 1600 MHz CL9 @ 4.0K
Corsair TX 850 V2 @ 6.9K
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2.16K
Razer Goliathus Speed Edition Mouse Pad @ 0.625K
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 4.25K 
CM 690 II Advanced non transparent @ 5.4K

Total+tax: 47980

Searched a lot for MSI Z68A GD55 and Gigabyte Z68X ud3h..but total wastage of 1.5 hrs..so ended up buying the Asus!!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats bro on your purchase. Enjoy it and don't forget to post more pics.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have a camera..will post pics captured by my mobile soon..but they will be bad quality pics!!


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2011)

^ Congrats Masterkd...

No-one is rewarding you any price or blaming you for bad quality pics, just post it, it makes sense.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 4, 2011)

More Pics


----------



## masterkd (Aug 5, 2011)

Facing a weird problem..my razer abyssus 1800 mouse stopped working yesterday..so i connected my old iball mouse which was ok..that stopped working too..then i connected bak both the mouse in my old setup but both are not woking but the keyboard is working fine with all the back panel usb ports..its really weird both the mouse dead together.. i don't understand what went wrong!!


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Even my mouse and KB sometimes lock up during booting, but a replugging or reboot cures the problems. Try using a USB to PS2 converter.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you connecting your mouse to super-charger USB port?I think something is wrong to ur USB hub, Short-circuit is occurring. Check your electricity earthing level.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

But other devices are working properly and that means some 6-7 more USB devices leaving Mouse and KB aside. Might be some problem with USB KB/Mouse not being initialized in BIOS or something, I really don't know.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 5, 2011)

back panel have 6 usb ports..KB is ok with all..but both the mouse dead..not working in both the setups..don't understand what's wrong!!


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you tried with the PS2 connector?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

congrats masterkid.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 5, 2011)

@skud, ASUS P8Z68 V PRO doesn't have any PS2 connector


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh,...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

But my board i.e MSI Z68A-GD80(B3) has PS2 connector for both keybrd/mouse.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Depends on the board maker's choice.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought a basic logitech mouse..Should I connect to front panel as back panel may create some problems as before?


Now this is realy weird..the new mouse is not working too..but during booting the LED is blinking few times..Argh!!


----------



## roy_pratik (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you please tell me from where did you buy i5 2500k for 9.9k? Some people telling it's priced around 11.5k in kolkata


----------



## masterkd (Aug 6, 2011)

Some people said it could be because of IRQ conflict..if it is then how to check & solve it!

@roy_pratik
i bought it from md computers..its 9.9k+tax!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

@Op please contact MD computers or Rashi Peripheral and tell them about your problem.I think you will get help from them.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 7, 2011)

Pinpointed the problem with either mobo or psu..contacted MD computers..they will check the rig to find out the problem!!

Damn thing destroyed my 3 mice, one pen drive, one phone data cable..don't know why my keyboard and printer survived!!


----------



## anmol (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats scary,and even more so when the fact is that even Im receiving a TX 850V2 tomorrow.And I just praise the LORD that they dont give me a piece like yours if at all the PSU was bad.Please let know whree did the problem lie and what was the solution.We all know that theres a bit of a ripple problem in the TX 850V2 in the 5V rails.Its very important please do reply as soon as possible.And what was the serial no. of the PSU!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

So, what solution do they give to you?


----------

